# Tornado damage south of Gothenburg, Nebraska



## chakalakasp (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are some tornado damage photos I snapped Saturday south of Gothenburg, Nebraska. A half mile wide EF-2 tornado roared through there on Friday night. The NWS has an official page about this storm at http://www.crh.noaa.gov/gid/?n=dawsoncountytornadoofapril20th2007

I've also posted a bunch more photos of the damge at http://backingwinds.blogspot.com


----------



## Corry (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow....that's some scary stuff there!


----------



## his4ever (Apr 24, 2007)

wow... hope no one was in the truck.  That is amazing the power of a tornado.


----------



## Puscas (Apr 24, 2007)

I really like the first one. With the car in front, it really brings the damage 'close to the viewer' and seeing those people amidst the rubble is really sad.
Thanx for sharing!







pascal


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought half mile wide tornados were usually a bit higher on the scale.  An F2 is pretty weak by tornado standards.

Awesome pictures by the way.


----------



## chakalakasp (Apr 25, 2007)

xfloggingkylex said:


> I thought half mile wide tornados were usually a bit higher on the scale. An F2 is pretty weak by tornado standards.
> 
> Awesome pictures by the way.



Large tornadoes aren't always strong tornadoes & small tornadoes aren't always weak tornadoes.  EF2 is somewhat weak, but I wouldn't want to go through one!    (from wiki):

_EF-2: Considerable damage. _

_Roofs torn off well-constructed houses; foundations of frame homes shifted; mobile homes completely destroyed; large trees snapped or uprooted; light-object missiles generated; cars lifted off ground._


----------



## koda-46 (May 25, 2007)

omg..... amazing what occurs natrually


----------



## cigrainger (May 25, 2007)

I like the first one. The second one bisects the photo -- it would have been nice to see it a little more off-center and the horizon or wreck following the rule of thirds. The last one's alright, but looks more like a snapshot than a photojournalism shot.


----------



## skieur (Jun 4, 2007)

chakalakasp said:


> Large tornadoes aren't always strong tornadoes & small tornadoes aren't always weak tornadoes. EF2 is somewhat weak, but I wouldn't want to go through one!  (from wiki):


 
I was camping at night, when one went through our campground.  It sent a boat through the third story window of a building, destroyed trees all over the place, took out the electricity, crushed a truck and destroyed campsites.

It was quite an unforgetable experience.  I had the good fortune to be camping at the foot of a rock face that offered some protection.

skieur


----------



## schumionbike (Jun 6, 2007)

Great shots, I like them all, the first one is the best.


----------

